
Amazon Introduces Amazon Rapids - j2bax
https://rapids.amazon.com/
======
j2bax
Just grabbed the app on iOS and checked out the sample story between an alien
and a human. I actually lol'd pretty good! I could see this catching on. It's
a fun, simple storytelling method using a texting like apparatus where
characters text back and forth.

